# 1955 Corvette



## bucknutt76 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how much a repainted/restored 55 corvette should cost? The guy wants 400, it seems a little high. I don't know all that much about how much they go  for once they are repainted. Also the fenders are painted as well.  thanks for all  the help.


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are some pics, if anyone has any comments please let me know what you think


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 27, 2011)

A guy who REALLY wanted this bike may give $400, but I wouldn't.


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 27, 2011)

Ditto here. Just depends on how much you really want it.
 For comparison, a Schwinn American Deluxe posted here last week which was in IMMACULATE original shape only garnered an estimate of $200 from the brain-trust here. And I picked up an all original Heavy Duti for $30 last week.

(I know some would say something like "Well a Corvette is this and others are that so they're too different", but I really lump all of these middle weights into a similar category, the Corvette being no more or less than anything else from the era).


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 27, 2011)

If I looked at that bike around here with all the wrong mismatched parts I would be hard pressed to go over $150 for it.


----------



## mruiz (Jun 27, 2011)

Shifter, fenders, seat,  grips are wrong


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2011)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## bucknutt76 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the response guys it really helps a lot as I don't know much about classic bikes at all I am just looking for a nice one. I think I will pass on this one unless the price goes down a lot, I don't see a point in paying that price if the bike isn't right.  Thanks again


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 29, 2011)

mruiz said:


> Shifter, fenders, seat,  grips are wrong




I'd say that seat is pretty close for a 55. But I'd bet it's actually a 55 Tiger or something else with painted fenders. The chainguard decal is the only right one, the seat tube one is for a 5 speed (only available 1961-2), and the top tube decal is a 59 or later, moved up farther for that added shifter. Kind of a mutt, good call passing that by!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 29, 2011)

the guy selling it is from phoenix and has been trying to sell that butchered bike forever.most the bikes he has for sale aren't close to original.good luck


----------



## J.C. (Jun 30, 2011)

*5 bucks and a pack of smokes....even if you don't smoke, that's about what that dog is worth.  *


----------

